# You know you live on the Gulf Coast when...



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2005)

You have FEMA's number on your speed dialer.

  You have more than 300 C and D batteries in your kitchen drawer.

  Your pantry contains more than 20 cans of Spaghetti Os.

  You are thinking of repainting your house to match the plywood
  covering your windows.

  When describing your house to a prospective buyer, you say it has
  three bedrooms, two baths and one safe hallway.

  Your SSN isn't a secret, it's written in Sharpie on your arms.

  You are on a first-name basis with the cashier at Home Depot.

  You are delighted to pay $3 for a gallon of regular unleaded.

  The road leading to your house has been declared a No-Wake Zone.

  You decide that your patio furniture looks better on the bottom of
  the pool.

  You own more than three large coolers.

  You can wish that other people get hit by a hurricane and not feel
  the least bit guilty about it.

  You rationalize helping a friend board up by thinking "It'll only
  take a gallon of gas to get there and back."

  You have 2-liter coke bottles and milk jugs filled with water in
  your freezer.

  Three months ago you couldn't hang a shower curtain; today you can
  assemble a portable generator by candlelight.

  You catch a 13-pound redfish in your driveway.

  You can recite from memory whole portions of your homeowner's
  insurance policy.

  You consider a "vacation" to stunning Tupelo, Mississippi.

  At cocktail parties, women are attracted to the guy with the biggest
  chainsaw.

  You have had tuna fish more than 5 days in a row.

  There is a roll of tar paper in your garage.

  You can rattle off the names of three or more meteorologists who
  work for the Weather Channel.

  Someone comes to your door to tell you they found your roof.

  Ice is a valid topic of conversation.

  Your "drive-thru" meal consists of MRE's and bottled water.

  Relocating to South Dakota does not seem like such a crazy idea.

  You spend more time on your roof than in your living room.

  You've been laughed at over the phone by a roofer, fence builder or
  a tree worker.

  A battery powered TV is considered a home entertainment center.

  You don't worry about relatives wanting to visit during the summer.

  Your child's first words are "hunker down" and you didn't go to UGA!

  Having a tree in your living room does not necessarily mean it's
  Christmas.

  Toilet Paper is elevated to "coin of the realm" at the shelters.

  You know the difference between the "good side" of a storm and the
  "bad side."

  Your kids start school in August and finish in July.

  You go to work early and stay late just to enjoy the air
  conditioning.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 9 2005, 02:57 PM
> * Relocating to South Dakota does not seem like such a crazy idea.
> *


 HEY!!!!!!!

I'm from SD.  Of course, there were no hurricanes there, but tornados were a fact of life.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 9 2005, 04:57 PM
> * You have FEMA's number on your speed dialer.
> 
> *


 HA!! I don't have THAT ONE programmed...I know it by heart!! 

The one I do have on Speed Dial is the Citizens Information Line for My County.  The 2 neighboring counties are stored in my phone book though!!


----------

